# IBS and College/University



## nighting-gale (Aug 6, 2009)

It seems like alot of people found out they had IBS when they were still in high school...My IBS has only gotten bad in the last year, but early on in highschool, I had crippling anxiety attacks sometimes, severe depression, and that was when my headaches first started. So I missed alot of school early on, but I managed to get through it. This is different though, and not something I can suffer through in my seat in the classroom...I had to leave University last fall, because I was so sick I couldn't go to class or even get out of bed. I'm at a middle point right now, good days and bad days, but I start college next week.I know my anxiety makes the IBS worse, I just about had it under control and was in charge of it when I started to get really sick last year. I've lost all that and its back. I think the anxiety and feeling embarassed about my stomach problems are more of an issue than the actual stomach problems sometimes...but I'm working on getting it all under control.So does anyone have any advice or suggestions for dealing with college? Mornings are the worst for me, by far. But luckily this semester I only have one 9am class, and one 11am class. The rest are in the afternoon. How were your professors, did you tell them anything? Did anyone even notice if you had to leave or something?


----------



## WhisperintheWind (Aug 31, 2009)

I had IBS following a bout with Strep Throat and I dealt with it all through high school. I made it through, somehow, and I started college Monday. Like you, I have crippling anxiety, some social anxiety, and depression. It's difficult, terribly difficult. Right now, I'm considering taking a semester to get myself on a new anti-anxiety medication, as Zoloft surely isn't doing it and to get everything else sorted. Tell your professors if you are able. Many people deal with anxiety. I've only notified one thus far and he was understanding. It's just a day by day thing and it's hard. Feel free to message me if you need to talk.All the best.


----------



## Greenwood (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm 20 and about to enter my third year at university, I have managed to get through the past two years with a combination of cramming before exams and luck. Although I have had one bad experience concerning uni work. My IBS decided to kick off in the middle of a Maths exam, not good. I had to leave the exam after only 30 mintues. I told my Director of Studies and he managed to cancel my exam paper, which I just had to redo a few months later. It was annoying, frustrating, but fixable. It can be really difficult just being a student let alone having IBS to contend with to. But It is nice to know we are not alone and there are ways we can try to deal with it. In class I try to sit as close to the exits as possible in case I have to run out, most of the time I don't think people really pay much attention if you leave, but it can be a little embaressing. Also knowing where the nearest toilet is helps my anxiety a bit. And I find that if I have morning classes it helps if I get up a couple of hours before I have to, to give my stomach time to settle (although this isn't really a fantastic option for someone who likes thier sleep as much as I do.)I hope your IBS starts to get better soon


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn (Feb 9, 2007)

I have some input on this subject as I have recently returned to college after a 4 yr break due to IBS. I was finishing up my soph yr in college when Ibs hit me like a brick wall and it took about 4 years to get my symptoms somewhat managable so I could return. Currently I am only taking 3 classes, its a bit discouraging I cant take more but its all I can realistically handle right now. After my first day of each class, I spoke to my teachers and explained my condition to them. They were all very understanding, I just told them I would sit next to the door and get up if i needed too. I made sure to tell them I didnt mean to be disruptive by getting up but that it was nesscary. Luckily one of teachers opened up and admitted herself she has battled IBS for 15 years, so she completely understood where i was coming from and was impressed that I was open enough to confide in her about it. She isn't counting a missed class against me







I also went to the disability office at my school and got private testing along with a note sent to all my teachers (even though I have spoken to them on my own). I am now in my third week and to be honest its hard but im getting through it. Some days it really is uncomfortable to sit through class and other days I feel better. Schedule your classes so they are spaced out, and gives you time in between to do what you need to do to prepare for class. If you have anxiety issues I suggest going to your doc and getting an anti anxiety. I take an anti anxiety, and while it does help me sit in class at times, it doesn't make the pain or pressure go away and i can get kind of spacey. I never thought I would be back at school and im hoping after this 1st semester I can kick things into high gear and take more classes and get more done but im easing my way into it. Its a big deal just to be back here and im doing all I can do with the situation im in. Good Luck, just be open about it and usually everyone there at the college is there to help you.


----------

